# Pebble Time and Pebble Time Steel experiences?



## alx007

Hey guys - 

Did anyone here back either the Pebble Time or Pebble Time Steel Kickstarter campaigns, or had any experience with either of these watches? I thought they were the most interesting of the smartwatches out so far, but didn't find much here on the forum. 

If you have any experience with the new generation Pebbles, please share.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I'm also curious about these...


----------



## alexrocky

I was very interested, but I owned a pebble steel and normal pebble and both had issues with the screen artifacting, rendering them useless at around 4 months. The replacements they sent had the exact same issues a few weeks so when they sent a second replacement I sold them.
I likely will not ever purchase another pebble after this experience. They are built very fragile and poorly, definitely not worthy of the price tag I paid for them.


----------



## randb

The pebble time is great. Absolutely the best smart watch on the market. I had the LGgwatch for about a month at the same time as the pebble time. It was nice but hopeless to use. I am sticking with the Pebble as it has the best user experience as well as battery life. Android wear battery life is garbage. Anyone who says it is ok to plug a watch in every night is kidding themselves its bloody annoying. As for android wear readability, great indoors, unusable outside. Pebble great outside and pretty good inside with the right dial. I can't speak for the Apple watch as I haven't used one being an android user.


----------



## randb

alexrocky said:


> I was very interested, but I owned a pebble steel and normal pebble and both had issues with the screen artifacting, rendering them useless at around 4 months. The replacements they sent had the exact same issues a few weeks so when they sent a second replacement I sold them.
> I likely will not ever purchase another pebble after this experience. They are built very fragile and poorly, definitely not worthy of the price tag I paid for them.


I fixed my original pebble with screen tearing in about 5 mins. The Pebble time doesn't have the same issue.


----------



## trott3r

How did you fix the screen tearing?


----------



## trott3r

Waiting for the time to hit the UK before buying.
Dont think its worth the import taxes

Using classic pebble and steel ATM


----------



## randb

trott3r said:


> How did you fix the screen tearing?


Its a case of removing the back cover and placing a small piece of plastic in between the caseback and the ribbon connector see the link[/http://thepebbleblog.blogspot.com...ll accept it even if out of warranty.
Cheers


----------



## robert01

I never used Pebble watch but one of my friends uses Pebble time. As far I know it works perfectly. He had no issue with this smart watch.


----------



## trott3r

randb said:


> trott3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix the screen tearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a case of removing the back cover and placing a small piece of plastic in between the caseback and the ribbon connector see the link[/http://thepebbleblog.blogspot.com... a replacement off pebble but I kept original
Click to expand...


----------



## Andrew McGregor

My Pebble Time just shipped, so I guess I'll do a review when it arrives.

I'm really liking the LG Urbane though, although the old Pebble has a few advantages (such that I still use it when I'm on call).


----------



## alx007

Andrew McGregor said:


> My Pebble Time just shipped, so I guess I'll do a review when it arrives.


We'll appreciate that.


----------



## alx007

Andrew McGregor said:


> My Pebble Time just shipped, so I guess I'll do a review when it arrives.
> 
> I'm really liking the LG Urbane though, although the old Pebble has a few advantages (such that I still use it when I'm on call).


Hey - did you ever get your Pebble??? What did you think?


----------



## Cubits

I'm nowi n possession of both time variants, and love them equally.

The regular time is a great beater, the bigger steel bezel has taken a few hits which could have compromised glass. I've had it in the surf running as a timer, for music control and.checking incoming calls when mountain biking, and as a remote GPS/speed output for windsurfing (phone stored in a waterproof pack).

No other smart watch has the right combination of legibility, durability, and stamina for my needs, and it backs it all up as a useful tool for work!

It's also very small by smart watch standards, thin due to the omission of a HR sensor. The steel is fractionally thicker, but it easily fits under a cuff.

The screen on the steel looks slightly better due to it being bonded to the glass, and it has more satisfying buttons, but it feels a little more fragile with that unprotected, domed glass. It's definitely dressier.

The lack of a touch screen doesn't faze me, the buttons let me control it easily without looking, and a wet screen can't freak it out.

The battery life is also phenomenal, I've been getting 5-6 days out of the time, and the steel is looking like it will settle out at well over a week. I don't need that much, but a watch should never make you anxious about the battery. To be acceptable, I need to be able to forget to charge it and still get through the next day without worry.

I now have my phone on silent all of the time, on my desk while I go about my work elsewhere in the office. The BT range is great, and I now never miss an email or call. I didn't actually expect it to be that useful, but I actually miss it when I wear one of my mechanical watches!

It's pretty dangerous.


----------



## Andrew McGregor

alx007 said:


> Hey - did you ever get your Pebble??? What did you think?


I did, but I've been out of town and not had a chance to set it up. I'll do that over the next couple of days and sum it up.

First impression: it's a nicely made piece, and really small compared to the LG. The display is hard to read in dim indoor light until the backlight kicks in, unlike the LG's OLED (which of course uses massively more power). I bet it's much easier to read in daylight though.


----------



## trott3r

Have you updated it yet?
that helps with indoor readability as you can change the contrast


----------



## Andrew McGregor

Well, the battery life is great; maybe not 10 days, but I charged it on Monday, it's Friday now and still plenty of charge. That's a significant win.

It's also comfortable to wear; the strap doesn't look that great, but feels good.


----------



## trott3r

Yes yththe strap is a little more softer than the orig. Sticking with it for now while had classic on a nato. Still getting 4 days battery so far but only charged twice. Laptop batteties usually need 4 discharges b4 getting near capacity


----------



## alx007

I enjoyed my pts while it lasted. Had it for shy of 2 months. But, as it turns, smart watches are not for me. Mine is off for a new owner. Didn't even have it long enough to receive the steel band...


----------



## 136155

I like how thin the Pebble Time Round looks, but I'm iffy on that interface. Anyone have thoughts about the user experience?


----------



## Andrew McGregor

The Pebble Time Steel has one killer feature if you travel a lot: manual time zone setting without having to turn on the bluetooth. Which means you can change timezones on the plane.


----------



## all74

I love my Pebble Time Steel, but the backlight needs to go brighter. I'd happily give up a little battery life for a brighter backlight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

Do you have it set to "blinding" ?

Pretty bright


----------



## all74

No, but at max mine is still pretty dark. Maybe I got a bum one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk

all74 said:


> No, but at max mine is still pretty dark. Maybe I got a bum one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well everyone can make a bad one once in awhile i never tried the Time but i am big Pebble fan i still have a black Pebble Steel with a black steel strap and love it the display is fantastic and battery lasts all week. My only problem is i have a watch collection but they are all round and the Steel is oblong so it just does not suit my preference the Pebble round did not do it for me nice and thin but you lose the battery power and i am not sure if colour was ever needed well for me it was not. Hope you sort out your Pebble and enjoy it they are a great make and have a good following and forum i have a Vector now which really suits all my needs but it will be a sad day when i sell on my Pebble Steel, maybe i will keep it as my only no round watch.

Peter


----------



## feelasopher

My thrift store find yesterday for $25. Nearly unused, in original box, etc. I have to say, I'm still a vintage guy, but this Pebble I picked up yesterday is lots of fun. Just learning about pairing and loading watch faces. Some strange stuff out there. But I can see how the Smart Watch revolution is supposed to go, fiddling with the thing, not just wearing it as vintage elegance. I have to say, I would never have bought one, especially an Apple at their prices, and never did I expect to find one is this condition at the thrift store!






Owning one sure makes trying to understand a Smart Watch more simple!


----------



## pr1uk

feelasopher said:


> My thrift store find yesterday for $25. Nearly unused, in original box, etc. I have to say, I'm still a vintage guy, but this Pebble I picked up yesterday is lots of fun. Just learning about pairing and loading watch faces. Some strange stuff out there. But I can see how the Smart Watch revolution is supposed to go, fiddling with the thing, not just wearing it as vintage elegance. I have to say, I would never have bought one, especially an Apple at their prices, and never did I expect to find one is this condition at the thrift store makes trying to understand a Smart Watch more simple!


OH yes i know how you feel when a friend's wife bought him a new Apple (over £650) he almost gave me his Pebble Steel i never wanted one i am a watch man i don't want tech on my arm. Well i played with it and i have to admit once i got to realise how handy the notifications are i was hooked still got it and the display is great and it works a treat and a good battery life. The only thing is all my collection are round watches i am not really into oblong shaped ones so i have since also got a Vector Luna. My friend does now admit to me that all the extra things his Apple does he is using less and less and he still loves the notifications and would turn the rest off if he could to make the battery last longer.

Peter


----------



## HowGozit

*Pebble Time short Review....*



alx007 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Did anyone here back either the Pebble Time or Pebble Time Steel Kickstarter campaigns, or had any experience with either of these watches? I thought they were the most interesting of the smartwatches out so far, but didn't find much here on the forum.
> 
> If you have any experience with the new generation Pebbles, please share.


I was part of the Kickstarter process with the Pebble Time Steel - herewith my experience with the watch to date.

To start - I purchased the Pebble Steel shortly after Pebble made it available to buyers in Australia off their website. The only problem I had with it was the fairly low-res black and white screen - I wished it were colour. And the highly non-standard strap attachment - which meant I was stuck with the standard (and in my opinion) cheap and nasty bracelet they supplied. I rarely wear leather on a workaday watch - I prefer a bracelet.

So - when the Pebble Time Steel was offered - with both leather and a bracelet - I plunked down my plastic - and waited. And waited, and waited. By the time shipments started - I noted that I had not had my reservation details sent to me, so an email back and forth with Eric ensued. Long story short - Pebble fixed the problem and I recieved the Pebble Time Steel end of September.

So far, I am very pleased. I've used Android Wear (LG G watch - not real elegant, but my son gave it to me as a birthday present) and the previous Pebble Steel as a smartwatch. The Android Wear watch will not shift between phones without a total reset (annoying to me as I use Android, iPhone and Windows phone on a weekly rotation - yes, I'm wierd). The Pebble Time Steel is ... promiscuous - it will sync with anything. I tend not to use Windows phone - but it could sync fine (3rd party program and I can't be bothered for the minute).

I have to admit that when I use a normal watch - I miss the buzzing on my wrist that tells me when an SMS comes through or an appointment is due in 15 minutes. I don't use email notifications (I'm not nuts - it would buzz every 2 minutes). I sometimes miss the weather information that is on some watchfaces.

The bracelet is quite comfortable - the pins are screwed, so easy to adjust and the links are half links. So easy to get right for size. I put it on a mesh bracelet for a week but went back to the bracelet after that. They use a slot to remove the springbar - of which one of mine fell out. No problem - I have a springbar tool.















The screen is clear and a little dull in indoor dim settings. You can activate the backlight by shaking your wrist - which makes the display quite clear. In daylight - the brighter the day, the easier it is to read (e-ink is like that).

The Gorilla Glass has not scratched - I assume it is as hard as mineral glass on other watches - and I rarely scratch those.

Is it my daily wearer - no - about 3 days out of 7 when I am carrying an iPhone or Android phone. Usually at the office.
Battery life - I'd say it would do 6 days - even if you insisted on running a face with a sweep second hand (E-Ink uses no power until it updates....) assuming a smallish amount of backlight use.
It fits under a business shirt cuff with no problems.















I usually use the face on the bottom - it shows the weather and is very clear (clearer than in that picture). Or an analog with no second hand.

Selection of faces is getting better..

The buttons are easy to learn and use - up = past , down = future, middle = do something and the left one is back. Pairing is easy. Vibration is sufficient to let me know something is on.

I hear the leather band sucks - I wouldn't know - mine came with both bands and I have only used the bracelet and a mesh band - it is 22mm so easy to change.

Ross


----------



## alx007

Hey Ross - Thanks for the thorough review. I had the silver time steel for a little over a month. It was fine at what it did, but smartwatches are just not for me, I guess. That said, it was much better built than I expected, and probably the best experience I had with a smartwatch. 

Cheers


----------



## pr1uk

*Re: Pebble Time short Review....*



HowGozit said:


> View attachment 6384354
> 
> 
> Ross


When i look at this watch to me it makes the Apple a waste of money OK the Apple does a lot more but the other things it does i think most will get tired off what Apple does not do is make a practical watch. So far i have tried a Pebble Steel 7/10 (just prefer round watches) then a Moto 360 2nd 2/10 (display really poor outdoors and i hated the touch screen) Vector Luna 9/10 (could do with being a little smaller) so far i am a Vector man with Pebble second. You have a nice watch there Ross looks good and you can see the time without shaking your arm or using your other hand and the battery lasts all week what more do you need.

Peter


----------



## trott3r

*Re: Pebble Time short Review....*

The time steel leather watch seems to be coated with a plastic and is quite different to normal leather straps.
I like the time steel leather strap but not the original pebble steel strap
So it is an improvement for me.

The original pebble steel bracelet was awful and basically meant I preferred the plastic

Only thing I dislike about the time steel Is the lower vibration compared to the plastic time


----------



## vanilla.coffee

*Re: Pebble Time short Review....*

I had the original Pebble. 
Got that prior to the AW to see if I'd find such a thing useful. 
I did. Sold the Pebble, got an AW on launch day. 
Nice looking thing the AW. I have the stainless steel 38mm.

However, I'm only using it for notifications. The apps on the AW are just painfully slow to open. 
Too slow. Next to pointless really, so I'm using the AW like I did the Pebble. 
Probably done on purpose to make the AW2 more desirable. 
The AW is now sold and I have a Pebble time steel incoming. 
I'll update this thread with my thoughts once I've had it a few days.


----------



## pr1uk

*Re: Pebble Time short Review....*

I still have a Pebble Steel even though my main watch now is the Vector Luna but Pebble is a great company and i have now updated my Steel as now all their range now run the same software as the Time series including the original. Also agree i find notifications really useful all the other added extras on the AW is a waste of time and makes the battery almost useless no Pebble is a great company good smartwatches that do what people want and with a battery that lasts. Will i sell my Pebble Steel no it's a keeper part of my collection i did sell a Moto 360 2nd gen because i hated the touch screen and the useless display when out in the sun also battery was a waste time.

Peter


----------



## vanilla.coffee

*Re: Pebble Time short Review....*

I've had my Pebble Time Steel for a few days now and am very satisfied with it thus far. 
It came with the beige leather strap which is a nice pastel colour and matches most dress be it smart or casual. It is comfortable and the 22mm lugs make for endless other strap / bracelet possibilities. 
(I double wrist in any case so this and my Apple watch prior did/does not replace my conventional watch rotation) 
All notifications come through reliably and the display is crystal clear, gets better the brighter the ambient light where the Apple watch got worse the brighter the ambient light. 
I cannot comment on battery life yet as it is yet to go flat. 4 days in and it's at 60% so I can't see this being an issue. Ever ! I may get another charge lead to keep at work just in case.
It certainly has more personality than my Apple watch. Just seems to be more fun to explore and customise - changing watch faces is very easy and my Pebble account used to register my original Pebble remembers all the faces I used to have so that was a bonus already.

I don't miss my Apple watch (now sold on) and in all honesty - wearables is not the 'thing' yet. Maybe it will be in the future but for now, for what I need it for (subtle notifications without having to fetch my phone out of my pocket where it is not appropriate to) the Pebble Time Steel is a perfect and much cheaper solution.

I may update this moving forward if things change but right now, perfectly happy and satisfied with the Pebble.


----------

